# New Server Software :: Post any problems



## horseUSA (Sep 30, 2014)

Running a new server software combination, and would like your feedback:
Please post any issues or performance changes in site.

Thanks
David


----------



## Njaco (Sep 30, 2014)

I noticed that threads with pics never seem to load properly - the hourglass just spins and spins until I click stop. Then its ok.

Last 10 minutes It wouldn't let me in some threads with a very strange "Error 501" or somethin. I will try to screen capture next time.


EDIT: And I noticed nobody's siggy is loading.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2014)

Group Build Icons are all gone.


----------



## rochie (Oct 1, 2014)

siggies not loading from some members, same with GB icons, Andy's have shown above this podt but Chris's and mine have not, just got the little red x

also just tried to log out got error 502 bad gateway nginx !
closed page then re opened on forum and i am still logged in.

just opened Andy's 1/48 Bf109G-6 "Yellow 1" Manfred Dieterle thread at the last page, opened ok but after that couldn't open any other pages kept getting 404 not found.

closed forum and re opened seems fine now no more 404's anyway !


----------



## Airframes (Oct 1, 2014)

When posting a reply in a thread, I've had quite a number of occasions when the 'Do you wan to leave this page?' box has appeared. When clicking on that, nothing has happened, apart from the 'whizzy wheel' spinning for ages.
Click the 'back' button to leave the thread, and the box appears again, with the same result, until clicking 'back' button again, when the thread can then be exited.
The reply has been posted though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2014)

Still having problems loading photos. Normally I use the "Select Files" button(yellow). Now I have to use the "Basic Uploader" button(red) and occasionally the photos won't upload.







Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2014)

No problem on my side here running Chrome.

Terry, I had the same issue quite often over the summer but it seems to have gone away in the last few weeks.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 2, 2014)

im not sure if its the site or my internet (but I don't have this issue on other sites), but there have been quite a few occasions over the last couple of days when I cant get access. the big circle just comes up and spins and spins and spins. this can sometimes also happen when im trying to access a given thread, particularly if there are lots of photos.

Last couple of days seems to be getting a bit better....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> Still having problems loading photos. Normally I use the "Select Files" button(yellow). Now I have to use the "Basic Uploader" button(red) and occasionally the photos won't upload.
> 
> View attachment 273339
> 
> ...




What is the problem with the "Select Files" button ? Does it look like this one accidentally ?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 2, 2014)

The "Select Files" button just doesn't work. You click and nothing happens. And when you go to "Basic Uploader" you can only select one pic at a time. Very time consuming.

I feel like its 1998 on the forum.........................


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

It might have been cuased by the net browsers. I would suggest checking if the Adobe Flash and Java aren't blocked either by your net browser ot the Adblock.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

It's not that it never works Wojtek, it's kind of hit and miss for me. When I uploaded pics a few weeks ago, I had to use the Basic uploader. I always leave the thread and then return to make sure everything is okay: no double post, typos, etc., I found that the pics had disappeared and in their place was an attachment link. I clicked on it and it said, "Invalid Attachment....". I had to delete the pics and re-upload them, though this time I could use the select button. My Adblock says "Disable on ww2aircraft.net". 

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2014)

I've never been able to select more than one pic at at time - but of course, I might (and probably am) be doing something wrong !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

As you might have noticed the title of the window you trying to use for posting and uploading your pictures is named Quick Reply. So I think this is the reason the option for uploading more than one images is unavailable. Quick is quick but uplading more than one shot may last quite long. 
Personally I don't use the way unless I want to post a text only. The better way is to click the Go Advanced button and the Manage Attachement one for uploading more pictures at a time. If you want to post an image without the grey backround ( what can be seen when posted with the Done button only ) you should finish the entire process with clicking the Insert Line button and then Done. In the way a shot/shots is/are attached in the same way you get when using the Quick Replay window. I mean there is attached the line with the attachment number and attachment tags as a text string that you can move, copy, paste or save as the ordinary text anywhere in your post or the Notepad for example... additionally the Manage Attachment selector allows you to see if your attachment is uploaded into the forum server or not because it displays thumbnails of these images.

Geo.. if your Adblock says "Disable on ww2aircraft.net" so no wonder you can't use that option. Check the Adblock list of blocked things here and make disable the blocking on the site..


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

The first image is the way I have always run Adblock with no problems. I checkmarked the website and tried to upload an image using the Select Button but it still wouldn't let me. Another odd thing is that when I select a photo from a file, I can't see the photo, just the name I attached to the photo. Not sure if this is part of the Basic Uploader or not. When I used the Select Button, I could see the photos and upload as many as I needed before posting them to the thread.









Geo

Not sure if anyone else can see this the way I do, but I have never had pictures overlap before.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

Two things have been happening for me:

I've been getting some random coding just above the banner when I use Advanced Search. It almost looks like broken scripting as it's fragmented and not an intentional message So far, it's only happened 3 or 4 times at random and I didn't think to catch e screenshot until now. If it happens again, I'll grab a screenshot and post it here.

And the other thing: blank pages. I mean, like "click on the thread link and go to the page, but it's blank" kind of blank. I refresh the page and voila! it's loaded as it should be. This has happened both on Firefox and OSX and also occurs at random.

And a special mention: I have noticed that older posts are not always displaying images uploaded to the server. I am not talking about photos attached from photobucket or imageshack, etc. but ones uploaded to the server. This too, is random and just to be sure it wasn't a loading issue, I refresh the page and still nothing.

And by the way, there is a very simple way to upload multiple images into a single "upload" window...I do it all the time in "Quick Reply" mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

I get the blank screen thang too Dave but not as much recently.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

I think Horse has to check on that though. I don't have such problems as you mentioned. However I have gotten a blank page a couple of times recently too.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

No problems Wojtek. The more info on the problems we pass on to Horse, the better he can get a grip on them.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

if the broken script fragment appears above the banner in Advanced Search again, I'll grab a screen shot. Kinda kicking myself for not grabbing a shot earlier and as always, it won't do it now when I want it to...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

Guys, could you remind me what net browsers you use?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback! Issues that I don't always see or are aware of. If you can snap screen grabs of errors you notice, that would be even better.

I am able to use the multiple upload "select files" script. 
As for the multiple uploads...the script originally used an older version of Yahoo UI javascript, which has a security flaw. I updated the version to a patched one. The only thing I can think for some of your issues is a cached old version of that code. Clear you cache may remedy.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 2, 2014)

Could you link to some of these older threads that don't display images. Thanks



GrauGeist said:


> Two things have been happening for me:
> 
> I've been getting some random coding just above the banner when I use Advanced Search. It almost looks like broken scripting as it's fragmented and not an intentional message So far, it's only happened 3 or 4 times at random and I didn't think to catch e screenshot until now. If it happens again, I'll grab a screenshot and post it here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 2, 2014)

Been trying to read Wojtek's reply to uploading more than one pic, but the scree keeps jumping up and down !
I'm seeing this quite often, as well as a blank screen and very slow loading, and slow or erratic video streaming. This is not happening elsewhere when on the 'net.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks Wojtek and Horse. I have always run Firefox and I just now cleared my cache.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Terry, I noticed the screen jerking today and yesterday as well when reading Jeff's Typhoon thread. I logged off and restarted my laptop and it seems ok now


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> Could you link to some of these older threads that don't display images. Thanks


I'll go back and find a few for you to look at...they are thread that have older origins, I haven't seen this problem in recent threads. Not sure if the older uploaded image files were affected by the server move/upgrade or what.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

I see Geroge. Please check if plugins that your browser runs, are updated.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 2, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Guys, could you remind me what net browsers you use?


WebTV 2.8...wait, Internet Explorer 3.03...uh, Netscape 6.01?

hehe...just kidding! 

Currently, I have Firefox 32.0.3, Internet Explorer 8.0.6001 and OSX (iOS) for iPad.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> WebTV 2.8...wait, Internet Explorer 3.03...uh, Netscape 6.01?
> 
> hehe...just kidding!
> 
> Currently, I have Firefox 32.0.3, Internet Explorer 8.0.6001 and OSX (iOS) for iPad.



   

I hope your problems don't appear with the IE8 and for the iPad.OK. Do you have all plugins for the Firfox updated?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wurger said:


> I see Geroge. Please check if plugins that your browser runs, are updated.



Just downloaded the latest Firefox update and all Plug-in are up to date Mon General. I've never tried to download photos using the Manage Attachments button before...







...I then click on this button...






...but when I clicked on the Select Files button...






...nothing happened. On the plus side, I can see photos in the files now instead of names.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

When I posted the above post, I got this message...






...I opened the site in another Tab and it showed that my post did indeed post. Normally I would have stayed on the original Tab, hit the back button and reposted again resulting in the dreaded double post.

Geo


----------



## Donivanp (Oct 2, 2014)

Running Chrome and on several machines I have a issue with slow to respond or just hangs. I went to post a picture a bit ago and it asked if I wanted to stay on this page or not.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

This is an effect of slow data transwer Don. I got it a couple of times too. But when answered I didn't want to stay on the page, all was sent.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

Geo, the window of your file selector seems to be incomplete. It should looke like my one methinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 2, 2014)

Been OK for me for the most part. Seems a little slower particularly when loading pictures but nothing too worrisome.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

horseUSA said:


> As for the multiple uploads...the script originally used an older version of Yahoo UI javascript, which has a security flaw. I updated the version to a patched one. The only thing I can think for some of your issues is a cached old version of that code. Clear you cache may remedy.



Judging by this , the Patched Flash Uploader to Fix Known Exploits patch has been installed. I have checked on settings in the ACP and all is set accodingly to the patch instruction. Also I don't have any problem with the Select File button neither for the Quick Replay file selector nor for the option Manage Attachment available with the Go Advanced button. It is both for one pic and the multiple uploading. Therefore I'm still thinking it is a problem with settings of Geo's net browser.

Geo. could you please take a snapshot of your screen with the Firefox plugins installed? It is accessible with Tool->Additions. Or just hit Ctrll +Shift + A keys.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

These are what I have...









Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

OK. All these plugins with the *Always Activate* option set as *Ask to Activate*. Log out thed forum and then close all bookmarks and the net browser and re-start it again. Then log in the forum and check if the Select button works properly.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

10-4. Logging out.

Geo


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

That's a negative on the Selector Button, ditto on the Manage Attachments Selector Button. I can't remember exactly when I couldn't begin to not use the Selector Buttons, but I think it started on my last set of days off, between Sept 17 and 22. Nothing was changed on my laptop prior to those days.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

The problem appeared with the Firefox ver.31. I found guys who had the same issue with uploading pics to the websites complaining in the net. It is suggested clearing the browser cache and all cookies with re-starting the Firefox. Also I wonder why there are two plugins Shockwave for Director. I would set the earlier one with the the Never Activate option. Here is the Firefox support team tip.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clear the Cache 

Firefox/Tools > Options > Advanced > Network > Cached Web Content: "Clear Now"

and

Remove Cookies 

Warning ! ! This will log you out of all sites you're logged in to. Press the Alt or F10 key to bring up the tool bar. Followed by;

Windows; Tools > Options 
Linux; Edit > Preferences 
Mac; application name > Preferences

Then Privacy. Under History, select Firefox will Use Custom Settings. There is a button on the right side called Show Cookies.

If there is still a problem, Start Firefox in Safe Mode {web link} While you are in safe mode; Press the Alt or F10 key to bring up the tool bar. Followed by;

Windows; Tools > Options 
Linux; Edit > Preferences 
Mac; application name > Preferences

Then Advanced > General. Look for and turn off Use Hardware Acceleration.

Poke around safe web sites. Are there any problems?. Then restart.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------




fubar57 said:


> Nothing was changed on my laptop prior to those days.
> 
> Geo



Not exactly... As memo serves the Java , Firefox , Windows and Adobe Reader have been updated recently. It was a week or two ago.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2014)

I am not able to post photos either. I can bring the Manage Attachment window and click the add attachments button, but the select files button is dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

Please , read my post above.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 2, 2014)

Ok.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

Still a no go on any of the Select Buttons Wojtek, but at least we are narrowing things down....I hope.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

Really strange. I don't have any problems with any of these two ways for uploading pics. Because it isn't the "global" trouble here it might be the Firefox and its settings or other stuff running on your computers. Can you check on it using the IE ?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

Roger, wilco...over.

Geo

Oh...by the by, I buried IE somewhere deep in a folder and have no idea where it is. I'll head on over to Chrome.

_EDIT:_ Works A-OK on Chrome, _but I hate using Chrome_


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

OK. I don't like Chrome too.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

However, I can use it for this site. Maybe I can learn to like it. 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

I see.

BTW.. what template do you use for the forum? The fluid_ww2_update?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm on Google Chrome, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I have always used fluid_ww2_update. I didn't know anything else existed until a while ago. I'll just keep both browsers open until I get used to Chrome.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

I have just checked on the fluid_ww2_update and the Metro templates. The Select button works for both of them here. No problems. I wonder what can cause the problem there.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 2, 2014)

Geo, start the Firefox again. and try to this ..
1.Go to the Tools.
2.Open Firefox Options window.
3.In the Firefox Options window, click the Advanced tab, then select General. 
4.In the settings list, you should find the *Use hardware acceleration when available * checkbox. Uncheck this checkbox. 
5.Now, restart Firefox and see if the problems persist.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 3, 2014)

I have been getting a whole freakin' load of error messages this evening for about 2 hours...

At one point, my browser indicated the website didn't even exist.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 3, 2014)

Wurger said:


> Geo, start the Firefox again. and try to this ..
> 1.Go to the Tools.
> 2.Open Firefox Options window.
> 3.In the Firefox Options window, click the Advanced tab, then select General.
> ...



Still the same Wojtek.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2014)

OK. THX Geo.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 3, 2014)

Can I just butt in here and add that I've been getting the same problem with the 'select file' button, it seeming to not work when I select the button. *BUT*, I have found that the window is *coming up behind my open forum browser page*. I simply just reduce the 'Add file' page and browser page, and there it is waiting for me to select the pics I want to upload.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2014)

I have Chrome and I have the same issues with pics. The button doesn't work and I've cleared the cache...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2014)

Cookies too.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 3, 2014)

Ive only just started using "Select" button in the "this day in Europe thread". thats the icon third from the right, used to embed pictures into the text. When I upload using the little icon across the top menu bar, 3rd from the right, I can load one image, then I have to "submit post' before going back into the thread, editing it to add one photo at a time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 4, 2014)

I post multiple photos in "Quick Reply" using the "Insert Image" feature (third icon from right, top row) without any problems.

Example:


----------



## Njaco (Oct 4, 2014)

That is what we are doing also. The problem is you click the icon, a window appears and you press the "Select Files" button and...... nothing happens.


----------



## rochie (Oct 4, 2014)

I can't post pictures using my Kindle Fire, it works ok until I actually choose the picture, then the page just refreshes itself.
Any text I have typed also disappears, happens both with the quick reply or go advanced pages !


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 4, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> I post multiple photos in "Quick Reply" using the "Insert Image" feature (third icon from right, top row) without any problems.



I can no longer do that on Firefox. Now I use Chrome when I visit the site and upload photos.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

See, you should have all stuck with steam!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 4, 2014)

Have the problem with pics on chrome on the ipad. On safari it works fine. Seem to have something to do with the history. 

Aparently the site uses javascript as opposed to java for uploading if I read Dave's reaction correctly. So you guys needn't check java or flash. It's all within your browser. Those scripts are in your cache and makes a mess. Clean up as much as you can. On windows, use ccleaner to clean up. Site can workt great on all browsers. I use it on luakit, a nifty little browser that none of you has ever heard of. And it works perfectly.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2014)

My Firefox works fine too. I wonder how many of you use a program for cleaning and fixing Windows errors. E.g .. the TuneUp.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 4, 2014)

I just add some coal with the stoker and all is hunky-dory....


----------



## Wurger (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Wojtek, I did some checking and I started having problems using the Select Files button on Sept. 21st if that can be of any help to you.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you Geo. I have thought it was at the date. Just checked on the file selector again and no problem with single/multiple uploading. So it has to be either your browser or the local server. Have you deleted cookies for all net browsers you use?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 5, 2014)

I did as Marcel suggested. Downloaded CCleaner and scrubbed the cache/cookies. Apparently I was doing something wrong or just not clearing the cache/cookies. Anyhow this morning I try to upload multiple pics and...... it works!! Problem solved. Its something to do with the cache/cookies that is preventing the proper use of the Quick Reply Image Insert.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2014)

Apparently you did something right there as well Chris, as it is working now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 5, 2014)

Our hero, the famous or infamous (depends on which side of the law you are), the fearless, the uncatchable, the one and only, The Pop-Tart Whisperer did something _wrong!?_ It's unheard of! Now I need to base my teachings on something or someone else!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

Just got a 500 error while trying to load http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/bell-kingcobra-41741-3.html#post1158359 at 11:18 a.m. (pacific)


*Internal Server Error*

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [email protected] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

Try to open again...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 5, 2014)

I did and after a short pause, it loaded ok.

But Horse wants to know about these things, so I thought I'd let him know...plus, the 500 error isn't very common.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

I see. I was posting there when you might have tried to access the thread. Maybe that is the reason. Anyway I didn't have any troble with the thread.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 5, 2014)

Had access issues with the server. Seemed to be offline from here. Maybe that influenced the problem? To me it seemed like maintenence was being done. 500 errors typically occure during those times.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

When?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2014)

Not noticed access issues myself. The server has seemed a little slow though for me.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

It might have been caused by the SFS site that is under maintenace currently.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 5, 2014)

I couldn't access the forum between approximately 19.00hrs and 21.30 hrs today, UK time.
When I finally was able to log on, it's been running erratically - very slow at times, maybe 25 to 30 seconds to load a page. Also, some pics were not showing, but appeared if I clicked on 'Forum', then back to the thread.
I also got the 'Do you want to leave this page' box a few times.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Have been getting a lot of 503 messages this afternoon as well though I'm sure if I get them, Terry is getting the same thing.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

I sent an e-mail to Horse letting him know about this.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2014)

Having said I've not noticed any stoppages just have 4-5 in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 5, 2014)

I got the same. But now all seems to be fine.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Just had this little gem show up while trying to upload a photo. As I have only been using Chrome a short while, I don't know if this is common...







Geo


----------



## rochie (Oct 5, 2014)

GrauGeist said:


> Just got a 500 error while trying to load http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/bell-kingcobra-41741-3.html#post1158359 at 11:18 a.m. (pacific)
> 
> 
> *Internal Server Error*
> ...


Just had exactly the same thing on my Kindle as I tried to log in, have just used ccleaner as recommended


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 5, 2014)

I've been getting a lot of 503 errors today. I haven't been getting them previously when others have been.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 5, 2014)

Yea me too, especially earlier today.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 6, 2014)

I only get them if I do a search. The home-page is OK, and if I navigate to threads, I don't get them. 
Maybe its a problem with the search engine?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 6, 2014)

It has seemed better today for the most part but still getting the odd 503 error.



fubar57 said:


> Just had this little gem show up while trying to upload a photo. As I have only been using Chrome a short while, I don't know if this is common...
> 
> View attachment 273565
> 
> ...



Not uncommon Geo.


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm only getting them when I do a search, such as clicking on the 'new posts' button.
Don't get them if I navigate through the boards.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 6, 2014)

50/50 if I can get on. Mostly 503 errors.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2014)

Been a real struggle to get on here today.

I can (sometimes) get onto the forum page, but clicking on link or clicking on "recent posts" either fails to load or takes an eternity to load...

If the page fails to load, I don't even get an error code, I get either a Safari or Firefox "page does not exist" notice (depending on what I'm using at the time, of course)


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 7, 2014)

Once again, Firefox failed to find the server.

Finally did (obviously) and things are going slow so far :/

(took a screenshot during the last of many "server not found" episodes this morning @ 9:30 a.m.)


----------



## Marcel (Oct 7, 2014)

I got lots of errors like that with firefox as well. Not only this website. I guess it's because of the recent update.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 7, 2014)

Lost count, how many times this have showed up...


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 7, 2014)

Weird, mine's been behaving itself today...so far.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 16, 2014)

Ok...and WTF is the deal with the "automatic double post" nonsense?

I go to make a post, click submit, wait for effin' ever and then "voila!" a double post.

Now understand, I am not one of those "click it until something happens" type of people, I click and sit back and wait for the magic to happen.

This double posting thing would have Matt green with envy, seriously...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2014)

You're _lucky_, you managed to get _online_, no....wait, I'm _actually_ at the forum, doing an _actual_ post, in _real time!!_
This is, with all due respect...._sh*te!!_


----------



## Geedee (Oct 17, 2014)

I've given up completely trying to start a new thread on Tony and I's recent trip to the US with the awesome Collings Foundation Wings of Freedom Tour. Its taken 52 minutes to finally upload one single 52k picture after multiple, multiple attempts. And I get countless 503 errors or Service temporarily unavailable messages. 

This site is severely hampered on the current server. I don't have the patience of a Saint and am going to stop using it for the time being as its pretty much unworkable. See you guys later


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2014)

i got this, "forum requires you to wait 5 seconds please click again in 4 seconds" even though i clicked at lease 30 - 40 seconds after the first one !

20 seconds later
"forum requires you to wait 5 seconds please click again in 4 seconds" !
another 30 seconds
"forum requires you to wait 5 seconds please click again in 4 seconds" !
another 60 seconds
"forum requires you to wait 5 seconds please click again in 4 seconds" !

then another 60 seconds it went to the page i was trying to get to


----------



## rochie (Oct 17, 2014)

also on the office PC running Vista i get" internet explorer has modified this page to prevent cross scripting" in a box at the bottom of the screen when i am not logged in


----------



## meatloaf109 (Oct 17, 2014)

No error messages, but I can't see the banner. All I have is a blue, grey and black background.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 17, 2014)

For t5he last week or so, I keep getting the following message when I try to access the forum. Doesnt matter if i use another internet service or terminal at another site, and i dont get this message when i access other sites. Just this one

*Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.*


downoads of any kind for this site are incredibly slow and frustrating. even when i do get access.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 17, 2014)

For t5he last week or so, I keep getting the following message when I try to access the forum. Doesnt matter if i use another internet service or terminal at another site, and i dont get this message when i access other sites. Just this one

*Service Temporarily Unavailable

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.*


downoads of any kind for this site are incredibly slow and frustrating. even when i do get access.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 17, 2014)

I keep getting 503 errors tonight.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't forget the double post galore!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Maybe it's time to offer a virgin or two?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, I've effin' had it...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Finally! After umpteen tries, watching a DVD, among other things as I can't sleep....visiting a modelrailroading forum, also powered by Bulletin and does _not_ have the same problems as this have a the moment....

I'll be back when things are running smoothly again, as of now, one's beyond the tether....

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2014)

Just logged in. No problems. I changed the computer. Now it runs Win7 + Mozilla Firefox. So how it can be possible one works while a couple of others can't?


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 18, 2014)

I know Wojtek, I have been chatting with David, Gary, you, and Jan on FB and as soon as anyone posts they can NOT get on, I try it and it works fine. Very confusing. I'm now wondering if it has anything to do with the ads that Horse put on here. Could Horse try to disable that, just for a couple days, to see if that has any positive affect?

I'm just hoping this doesn't drive existing members away, or keeps potential new members from joining.


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2014)

been working fine for me today, fingers crossed, i was thinking the same thing Thor about the ads.

a couple of time i was getting the 2 blocks of ads at the top of the screen, 1 in electron style and the other in ww2 fluid style ?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2014)

I have sent PM to Horse. But no reply so far. Also I have checked on all things accessed in the ACP by me according to my Admin privilges given by him. Nothing wrong was found. I hope Horse can come and have a look at the system. These adverts can be the reason but I would say it might be local servers and their cache that wasn't updated properly after changings. But it's possible there can be more reasons for that.
Also I wonder how many of having problems users connecting comps using the WiFi systems?


----------



## rochie (Oct 18, 2014)

have issues with both Wojtek, hard wire PC in my office and WiFi on my Kindle fire !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2014)

I see. Just logged in again. Still working fine.


----------



## parsifal (Oct 18, 2014)

Its working fine for the last 3 or 4 hours, but for 6 hours before that it was like a very cranky mule.

I dont get it at all. Makes us look like a bunch of whingers, but the problems are real enough I can say.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 18, 2014)

Not had any login issues here but the forum has been slower in recent days.

Things will be sorted in due course so stick with it guys.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2014)

Brutal to say the least, for the last 3 hours but at least I'm getting other stuff done now.

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2014)

Amen! Almost nothing but 503 errors today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 18, 2014)

Don't know if this help but the old icon returns when there is a service disruption.










Geo


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2014)

Thankfully I haven't had any problems the last few days. Its been awhile since I've gotten any 503 errors. But the whole system does appear to be a bit slower especially doing any type of search.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2014)

sorry guys. Trying to get this worked out.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2014)

I believe I fixed the images issue and the login/logout.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 19, 2014)

Fantastic, Mr. Horse, sir. I can use Firefox to download photos again. Thank you. Shutting down Chrome.

Geo

_EDIT:_ Odd...when I went to post this, I found that I couldn't as I was somehow logged out and had to log back in.


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 19, 2014)

might be a little cookie issue. let me know if you have other issues with that


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2014)

I found that clearing cookies and cache resolved alot of problems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

Can no longer use the select button to upload photos in Firefox. On the plus side, no more delays or 500 codes.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

Geo... have you the Firefox and IE installed only on the computer or there are others ones like Chrome as well? Which one is set as the default one?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

I use Firefox as default, I've only used IE once since I bought the laptop, to download Firefox and I've only used Chrome since I could no longer upload photos. I've used Firefox here since I joined. It's weird that I could only load photos again on Firefox for only a few hours yesterday, shortly after the site when down for updates.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

I see. Trying to get the problem resolved. It doesn't seem to be due to the forum soft. It is more likely the problem is with settings of the net browser. But it is possible , not with the Firefox but with the IE. Could you check if the file selector works with the IE?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

OK, gotta find it first, I buried it in one of my folders.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

OK. If you find it check the Tools-> pop-up windows blocking or something like that. If there is choosen the option Block pop-up widows , switch to No blocking one. Close IE and Firefox if you have them both running. Then restart the Firefix again., You may restart your comp as well. But not sure if this is needed.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

Found IE, all covered in dust. I had no problem attempting to download a photo with it. Switched to Block no one and closed both browser and restarted my laptop but no luck trying to load a photo.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

OK. Copied that.

But the button is seen there?


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2014)

So you can't see any images when using firefox?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

No David. He can't upload any pics with the Flash file selector because the button Select Files is dead for the selector window.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

Horse, I can't upload photos on Firefox any more using this button...







...I now have to use the Basic Upload button on the bottom right. I can't remember the exact date it started(mid September I believe). I have no problems using it with the other browsers. As I mentioned, it worked for a bit yesterday after you did some upgrades.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

Here's how the IE Popup Blocker looks now Wojtek...






...boy, IE sure is needy; "Please use me as your default browser"

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

Yep.. that's it.

However the Firefox has it in Tools -> Options -> bookmark Content. The top menu there. Check if there are exceptions added with the button on right. The list should be empty.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

This is the Firefox one...






Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)

Looking OK. Try to switch off the blocking and check if the Select Files button works. If it doesn't work, set the option On.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nada, my friend.

Geo


----------



## horseUSA (Oct 20, 2014)

do you happen to have a adobe flash blocker plugin or flash disabled?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 20, 2014)

It appears to be working again Horse  . I'll keep you posted.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)

Geo, could you grab the screen with the Firefox plugins again and post it here for comparison to the posted one previously? I would like to check on something.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2014)

I think I may have to the one next to the pointy arrow back on...









...I think. 

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)

Yep. this is the reason the button has started to work. The entire Java has been updated. recently. Especially the Platform SE 7 and the Shockwave Flash. To be honest I had asked you about about the Java updating. You said it was as memo serves. But it wasn't. It seems that the SE 7 U55 didn't work properly with the Flash File Selector.

Also ... I would suggest going to the Java site and checking on all old Java updates installed on your comp but not needed any longer. There is an option there that can check and uninstal them automatically .


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2014)

Re-updated(is this a word?)Java yesterday. Maybe that's what kick started it?

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)

Re-updated ??? ... just updated. Here is your list of plugins before and after updating. As you may notice three of them have been updated. I'm not sure if you need the two Shockwave for Director plugins. Therefore I had suggested going to the Java site and checking on the Java soft.











Here is my list of Firefox plugins installed. Please pay your attention to the fact that the current Java is of number 8.






Also please notice the line with the blue text at the top of the list. It is in Polish but you should have it in English. If you click it you can check if plugins are valid. If a plugin is current it is indicated by the green rectangle button on the right. If any of them is of red it means that a plugin has to be updated. Either by clicking on the red icon or manually by downloading it from the plugin provider's site.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 21, 2014)

I checked my Java and even though it was version 7, the bar was green. I have now manually installed version 8. Thank you Wojtek.

Geo


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2014)

My pleasure.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 22, 2014)

No problems to report.

The site is hauling ass right now, Horse...you're earning your bacon, my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Oct 23, 2014)

except for this new doohickey........

.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 23, 2014)

Dang it man...did you break it already?

See, this is why we cannot have nice things...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

